# Ultegra Conversion



## lactic acidosis (Jul 24, 2006)

i guess it's fitting my first post is one asking for help. i'm currently revamping my bike by working towards an ultegra 6500 conversion. in the future i might go full ultegra, or throw in some d/a components. i don't know yet. my question is what else would i need to get a working group:

Ultegra 6500 crank (double 53x39t) 
Ultegra 6500 bb 
Ultegra 6500 front der

and i hope to pair this, at least for the time being with...

105 rear der (long cage)
Tiagra 9spd cassette 12x25t
Tiagra Shifters

thanks guys.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

lactic acidosis said:


> i guess it's fitting my first post is one asking for help. i'm currently revamping my bike by working towards an ultegra 6500 conversion. in the future i might go full ultegra, or throw in some d/a components. i don't know yet. my question is what else would i need to get a working group:
> 
> Ultegra 6500 crank (double 53x39t)
> Ultegra 6500 bb
> ...


The Tiagra, 105 & Ultegra 9-speed are completely compatible. Mix and match as you please. - TF


----------



## lactic acidosis (Jul 24, 2006)

thanks for the heads up turtle...i got a sweet deal on a set of ksyrium equipes so i'll probably end up going with a new 6500 cassette anyways.


----------



## ron.corleone (Nov 3, 2010)

try this company called SRAM they up and coming


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

ron.corleone said:


> try this company called SRAM they up and coming


Holy necroposting.


----------



## hawk_eye (Mar 28, 2012)

*Conversion: Old Dura Ace to Ultegra*

I have a bike purchased around 1986:
Pinarello frame with bottom bracket shell 68 mm in length.
(ie. the length between the faces that engage the screwed on bottom
bracket lock rings.)
Dura ace components throughout. Everything is functioning well but
I want to get an additional crankset that has lower gearing chainrings
for terrain requiring lower gearing.
I have seen for example Shinano Ultegra 6700 with 50/34
chainrings.
But the problem is that the modern hardware looks like it may not be
compatible with my frame/components.
My current Dura Ace bottom bracket adjustable cup has the following
visible threading/info engraved into it:
BB-7400
36x24 T
JA

Would the Shimano Ultegra SM-BB 6700 bottom bracket for example
mount on the frame so I could then use the Ultegra crankset?
If so, would this setup work with my current chain and rear 6 speed cassette?


----------

